# Bears in Carroll County?



## billy62green (Jan 14, 2017)

I see that the hunting regulations guide lists the northern zone for bears to be Carroll County and those counties north. I've lived in Carroll my entire 54 years and never encountered a bear here. We do hear every now and then of people seeing one but that is usually in the early summer months and we figure it is just a young male wandering down from the mountains. I'm wondering how and why Carroll made the list for the bear season, and if any one ever gets a bear here, or even in one of our northern neighboring counties such as Paulding or Haralson? Has anyone heard of any kind of sustainable population of them in this area in the last 100 years?


----------



## gregj (Jan 15, 2017)

I don't know about Carroll but with 26,000 acres of WMA
in and around Paulding i wouldn't be surprised that there 
are a few there.


----------



## cpoole (Aug 15, 2017)

I live in Carroll Co too.  I've never seen a live one, but a couple years back I did see a dead cub on the side of I20 somewhere between Bremen and Temple.  I also have a friend who lives in Alabama just across the state line from Tallapoosa.  He's always getting bears on his trail camera.  And on the Choccoloco WMA between Heflin and the Georgia line there's quite a few.  So there must be some around Carroll and Haralson counties.


----------

